# Help



## blowinthatloud (May 3, 2015)

any suggestions on this girl? neutral soil, fox farm grow big nutes..thanks..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 088.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 089.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 3, 2015)

was thinking Potassium defeciency but not sure.


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2015)

What is "neutral soil?  Someone will be along that has ideas. All i can do is look have you click on this:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54233

Your soil looks very compact.. From that chart i would guess potassium too.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 3, 2015)

ya i looked at that, thats where i got the idea about potassium, neutral soil has no nutes in it.. BtL


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2015)

Can you tell me a brand name or is it from the garden?


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 3, 2015)

home mix of promix, potting soil, peat moss, perlite, sand. same as i always use all other plants are fine but this one is a different strain, its purple OG kush #18. thinking it might like some different amount of nutes or something...the soil is nice an loose an drains well..BtL


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2015)

Well btl, it is obviously your soil. Did you use a recipe for your soil?


----------



## Grower13 (May 4, 2015)

What's your temperature  in the room? looks like high temps and hot soil to me........ The curve in the end of some of those lower fan leaves suggest this has been going on for a while.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 4, 2015)

75 degrees,, yes i use a recipe an mix it the same always and i have 5 other plants in the same soil with no problems?? BtL


----------



## schoolboy420 (May 4, 2015)

What's your pH?


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 4, 2015)

i water with 6.5-6.8 PH water, i dont measure runoff. BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 4, 2015)

i gave it a good flush with straight water, ill give it a few days an see what happens i guess. dont make sense that everything else is fine in the soil but this 1 plant..the only thing different is the strain..BtL


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2015)

that is a real puzzle alright, good luck with it.


----------



## schoolboy420 (May 5, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> i water with 6.5-6.8 PH water, i dont measure runoff. BtL


Keep in mind I'm a noob still, but I think pH lockout of magnesium.

And I'm sure you have your reasons, but I'd definitely measure run off too or you are just shooting in the dark


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 5, 2015)

i dont really have a good reason. LOL! i just dont see the point in measuring runoff, i use soil with no nutes an always ph my water so just never worried about runoff. im thinking it wants a different amount or different nute that its not getting, thats why all the other ladies are fine except this lil girl. not positive but it kinda makes sense. now i need to figure out what, according to the chart it needs potassium so maybe ill try that in less i get some other suggestions just watered her tonight so i got a couple days to work on a cure!! BtL


----------



## schoolboy420 (May 5, 2015)

Lol well good luck to ya. The chart to me looked like it matched magnesium. But I'm far from qualified at diagnosing deficiencies lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 5, 2015)

Measure your run off ya bonehead lol. I SUCKED at soil, so I won't be much help here.. but I have to admit, it all got better once I measured my run off and noticed... that I suck at soil. Know how it got better? I went hydro :rofl: 

But yeah, it looks like a lock out of some sort. I never ran my PH that high in soil, so not sure if that's the issue... doubtful. I'm thinking you may have a mutant. This isn't a clone right, this is from seed? 

Sorry I'm not of much help. If this were hydro I'd be all over it!!


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 5, 2015)

ya from seed, im leaning toward a lockout also but im not sure if it potassium or mag. i have always used the same PH water in soil, an all my other ladies are looking purty!! thanks BtL


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

It's locked out, you have over fed. You need to flush and then go back with 1/4 strength nutes. This strain obviously is a lighter feeder than the "other" strains. You have big problems at new growth, it is deformed and stunted. A good flush, and then let the soil dry then feed back with 1/4 strength nutes and I think that will solve your problems. And yes if your not fully organic you will get salt build up check your run off, I bet the pH is gonna be really low. I had this happen to me awhile back when I ran a new strain, luckily I caught it a bit earlier and was able to recover the plant... and it was really happy at 1/4 to 1/2 strength nutes through out the whole grow. It was still stunted and my weights were lower but it survived. The next time I ran that strain I fed 1/4 strength through out and ended up great. Good luck and green mojo, hope she pulls through.


----------



## RubyRed (May 5, 2015)

> just dont see the point in measuring runoff



There is no reason other than Boneheads that cant do soil telling ya too

Be sure water/feed going in is 6.5


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 5, 2015)

cool thanks Kraven i did a good flush on her an i will back off the nutes when she dries out..BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 6, 2015)

well after the flush she perked right up an the leaves flattened out and are not all bent out of shape! once she drys out ill start back with the nutes at a real low dose to start an work my way up..BtL


----------

